# Insignificant brag



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't brag a lot about great little things that Frag does, but I'm sitting here at work for another half an hour bored and I'm jealous of the brags!

I'm a receptionist for a dog park, and we have a dog class (tweener class for adolescent dogs) going on right now for basic obedience basically and Frag is here in the office with me. I put him in the crate in the corner because I brought a kong to occupy him since he can't be running around with them and I didn't want to entertain... 

And he's been rushed in the crate by a doodle, pit bull, and english mastiff about 30 times. Without blinking or moving. He's just laying there chilling. I wouldn't blame him for barking/whining/growling, but he doesn't. His reactivity has improved 50 fold since he was young, and I love this dog. I just want to brag. PERFECT. :wub:

Of course, then I have to get up every time and give him a handful of treats for putting up with stupid people... and I don't think I'll bring him around on class day again..


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Doesn't sound insignificant to me.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Not insignificant to me either!! What I would give to have Nadia be able to handle all of that! Not sure how Z would do but doubt if he would just lay there and chill!!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

no brags are insignificant, when you have a gsd you're allowed to just brag on that, lolol....


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Well thanks guys! Haha, 'bout time Frag can do something others can't.


----------



## lkcheertex (Apr 20, 2011)

That's wonderful!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

GOOD BOY FRAG!,,,I'll tell ya, Masi woulda gone Cujo on those dogs She does not appreciate dogs coming up and butting around her crate


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Good job, Frag! What a huge difference in that pup! Kudos to you too for all of your hard work!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Definitely something to be very proud of!!! Way to go Danielle and Frag!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------

